# Migraines and side effects..



## Tahti (Apr 26, 2009)

I suffer from horrible migraines about once a month, and I tend to get bizarre effects with and after them. 
I though I'd ask you ladies/gents on here because I don't trust doctors, every time I go to them about this they just tell me to take painkillers. ;( I've been trying to get help for this for over 3 years and they all just tell me they can't cure migraines.

They come on for no reason, and I have to stay in bed for about 2-3 days with them, during which not only being in immense pain, I get a mild fever and hallucinations - really really vivid ones. When the migraine ebbs away I'm disorientated for about 2 days, my head still hurts but it's tolerable, and everything just seems... 'dizzy', somewhat.

Nobody I know gets migraines, so are these kind of effects normal or should I be more concerned?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

My mom has been getting migraines almost all her life. She used to always take some tylenol or advil but her body got immune to the medicine so its effects became weaker. The doctors still don't know why she has migraines; she has even gotten brain scans but nothing was found. Maybe you can try seeing a specialist, someone who is more knowledgeable about things like migraines. I don't know what to tell you. I get migraines once in a while. They're painful but not as bad as how you describe yours. I really do hope you feel better.


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 26, 2009)

I suffer from them also once or twice a month, also the visual migraines often. I now take betablockers at a very low dose for them, found its really helped! worth asking your doctor about.

They do really knock you for six! takes me a good few days to get back to normal vision wise and physically

Hope that helps some.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been getting migraines since I was 5 and I'm now 30. I used to wake up in the morning with one and they made me sick to my stomach. I'd say that for probably the last 7-8 years they've gotten alot better but since then, I always get the "aura" that some doctors talk about where I see silver out of one eye and then once the aura fades, the side of the body where the aura was goes numb and my face goes numb too on that side and then the headache comes on. I finally went to the neurologist a few years ago and he said too there's nothing you can do to cure them and they can be hereditary but he started me on a prescription that I take as soon as the aura sympton starts. Naturally since he started me on it, I haven't had a migraine but I have never had the side effects you talked about. I usually feel woozy and "not quite right" for most of the day after I have one but never had to stay in bed like that. I would definitely go see a specialist and see what they have to say. When I went, I had to do all sorts of "exercises" like walking in my bare feet on just my heels, walking in a straight line, squeezing the doctor's fingers, etc. I think it would be your best bet to go see a neurologist who specializes in that sort of thing. Good Luck!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with the above poster about seeing a specialist who is more knowledgeable they should be able to help you


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 27, 2009)

I suffer from complicated migraine which sometimes present with seizure and stroke like symptoms, so girl, I can totally relate!  You need to see a neurologist, family doctors are good, but they sometimes don't know enough about the dangers of being a migraine sufferer (ie higher risk of stroke during a migraine) and a neurologist will know the best course of action to treat your migraines.  For now, try and learn what your triggers are, these can be anything from the food we eat to stress (I'm sensitive to caffeine and alcohol, even yogurt), and avoid them.  

One in four women suffer some sort of migraine, so you're not alone, and the web offers a lot of resources!  The best thing you can do for yourself and your health though is to see a neurologist!!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I've been getting migraines since I was 5 and I'm now 30. I used to wake up in the morning with one and they made me sick to my stomach. I'd say that for probably the last 7-8 years they've gotten alot better but since then, I always get the "aura" that some doctors talk about where I see silver out of one eye and then once the aura fades, the side of the body where the aura was goes numb and my face goes numb too on that side and then the headache comes on. I finally went to the neurologist a few years ago and he said too there's nothing you can do to cure them and they can be hereditary but he started me on a prescription that I take as soon as the aura sympton starts. Naturally since he started me on it, I haven't had a migraine but I have never had the side effects you talked about. I usually feel woozy and "not quite right" for most of the day after I have one but never had to stay in bed like that. I would definitely go see a specialist and see what they have to say. When I went, I had to do all sorts of "exercises" like walking in my bare feet on just my heels, walking in a straight line, squeezing the doctor's fingers, etc. I think it would be your best bet to go see a neurologist who specializes in that sort of thing. Good Luck!_

 
mine are exactly the same.  i just had a double migraine at 230 this morning (first double one ever).

i take antidepressents everynight to lessen the occurance and intensity of regular headaches and migraines.  mine are genetic-my mom gets em.

as soon as i get the visual aura (little silver squiggles in one eye that starts out small and gets bigger and bigger.  then i loose all peripheral vision on that side.  that's when i pop an imitrex, and that usually prevents the other auras (numbness on the same side of the visual auras-first my hand will go numb, then that side of my face, then my foot.  its not a fun feeling).  then the headache comes on the opposite side of the head.  then comes the light/sound/movement sensitivities, then the nausea and vomiting.  

i went and saw a neurologist and he put me on the meds and they have helped so much.  before i took them, i would have to stay in bed all day and sleep, with no sound, light or movement.  the next day i would have a really bad headache.  

definately go see a neurologist.  they will evaluate you and see what's likely causing your migraines, such as heredity, bright flashing lights, foods (cheese and red wine should be avoided), or even medications.  birthcontrol pills should be avoided if possible by migraine sufferers.  i have to take BC pills for a medical condition, so that doesn't help me any!  once they figure that out, they'll help you chose the right treatment.

good luck.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been suffering from migraines for over 20 years now! It is important to know all the symptoms as well as all the triggers. This is not as easy as it sounds as both can change over time. One of my triggers used to be milk and I was off diary for an entire year and now it is not a problem at all. One of the most common triggers is caffeine but it can mean too much OR too little. If your body is used to a certain amount of caffeine in a day and you have less one day that can cause a migraine just as easily as having too much.

I get checked out by a neurologist about once every 5 years and he runs the whole battery of tests. I have had brain scans, MRI's, EEG's you name the test I have had it.

They started me out with Imitrex for the migraines but the severity of them increased and it was no longer working. It's hard to get a drug to work for you when you keep puking it up! Now I am on Amerge and that works much better for me. As there are many different types of migraines and medications out there you and the neurologist need to determine which is best for your particular type.

I have also found that both Acupuncture as well as Massage Therapy have been helping both the frequency and severity of the migraines and pain associated with them for me. I no longer have to take as much medication as I used to and I can now go longer periods without one...which is heaven!!

I am finally at a point now, after over 20 years of suffering, that I know the signs and as long as I take the medication right after the first sign of an "aura" and go to bed I am normally only bad for that day. I no longer pass out or throw up which I used to do frequently with them before. I have passed out at a hockey game, in class, on a street corner etc...not a good time at all. Not sure if my migraines will ever go away but at least I have managed to get them under control.

I wish you the best of luck in figuring it all out as it is not an easy process. It can be a long and painful road but if you can get a handle on it I can tell you that it is manageable.

Have hope!! Take care.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2009)

I feel your pain. I've been suffering from migraine since I was younger but I only started getting aura about 7 years ago. Both my parents are migraine sufferers.

I just had another one yesterday and could still feel the pain now. There are plenty of things that could trigger migraine.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 27, 2009)

I get really bad migraines as well. I have been on just about every med available right now, from preventive to pain killers. I get a bad migraine about once a week or once every 2 weeks. The worst has been 2x a week. I recommend seeing a nuerologist, I have one. They will weed out what will work and what will not. Lately though, I have felt that nothing will work for me! & that there is nothing that will work. I have done a millions tests from CT's to allergy testing. 
I had one that started on Sat. evening and I woke up yesterday morning with it pounding even worse, I just slept on and off throughout the day. It finally left me this morning. 
I do go in for the injections for the pain a nausea. Your body does build a tolerance for them, so I only go get one if my migraine is unbelievably bad! 
I just hate how a migraine is unexplained! Especially when they can be super debilitating!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 27, 2009)

The studies that I have read show a trend in migraine onset beginning (remember these are generalities) in late teens to early twenties and then ending sometime at the onset/or during menopause.  However, there are always outliers, but this is what I tell myself to get me through the worst ones.  I have also read that some women who have children don't suffer migraines as frequently as before children.  

Just trying to put a little silver lining on this dark cloud.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

Thankyou to everyone for their helpfulness, I definitely will look into seeing a neurologist. It infuriates me that I was never recommended one before.. honestly, any doctor I see always does nothing for me ;(


----------



## arielle123 (Apr 27, 2009)

Definitely see a neurologist. I was having pain deep in one ear along with headaches. Doctors couldn't figure out what it was for the longest time. I finally got to a neurologist and figured out that it was migraines? It's weird how they come in all different flavors. Anyway I'm on preventative medicines (a beta blocker and topomax) and they're completely under control now. Seeing a neurologist was a godsend.

Of course I was denied individual health insurance for having migraines. They wanted me to go off the medications for 6 months! But that's another story.....


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's something I had posted last month regarding migraines...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f186/m...4/#post1562815

I work for a migraine specialist.  Chiropractic adjustments help 99% of patients who suffer from migraines.  There is always 1-2 migraine patients who don't responed to treatment.


----------



## laurahill (Apr 25, 2011)

I think yoga aasnas like pranayma are good option to treat migraines.Lavender oil also used for treating migraine. Some doctors prescribed medication as well as some pranayama asana which helps to cure magraines permanently.


----------

